# CPMA Exam Question



## jenjenhen11 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering those who recently took the CPMA exam- what auditing tool did you use? How many did you bring? I took the course in February and it was still going by old E/M guidelines for OVs, is the exam updated to reflect these changes? Other than our books and auditing tools, what else did you bring? A print out of 95/97 guidelines?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathleeng (Oct 5, 2021)

jenjenhen11 said:


> Hi, I was wondering those who recently took the CPMA exam- what auditing tool did you use? How many did you bring? I took the course in February and it was still going by old E/M guidelines for OVs, is the exam updated to reflect these changes? Other than our books and auditing tools, what else did you bring? A print out of 95/97 guidelines?? Thanks in advance!


I have the same questions, also.


----------



## Leandra (Oct 8, 2021)

I used the E&M auditing sheet (this was prior to the E&M changes) that AAPC has linked on the CPMA page; I think I brought a couple copies to use/scribble on. I also brought paper copies of the 95 and 97 guidelines to reference. It was a pretty hard exam, in my opinion, but I studied a lot, especially the rules and regulations (Stark Law etc) and passed the first time.

Sending good luck to those taking it!!


----------



## sls314 (Oct 11, 2021)

Exams update to new guidelines on January 1st each year. 

I took the CPMA in July of this year.  I brought the E/M audit tool that's linked on the AAPC website: https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpma.aspx#tab-2

I only brought one copy.  I put it in a sheet protector and used a dry erase marker to mark it up, so that I could reuse the same one over & over.  I remembered reading that tip somewhere, and it made more sense than bringing a bunch of paper copies.  (The tip was to laminate or insert in a sheet protector, but I didn't have access to laminate it.)

I did bring a copy of the 95 and 97 guidelines as well.  

Good luck!


----------



## carlystur (Oct 11, 2021)

sls314 said:


> I only brought one copy.  I put it in a sheet protector and used a dry erase marker to mark it up, so that I could reuse the same one over & over.  I remembered reading that tip somewhere, and it made more sense than bringing a bunch of paper copies.  (The tip was to laminate or insert in a sheet protector, but I didn't have access to laminate it.)


That is such a good idea to use a sheet protector or laminate so you can reuse the same copy! I'll have to remember that when I get to take my CEMC exam!


----------



## bdcoyne8 (Oct 18, 2021)

I took the test this last weekend 10/16 and passed! I used the 1997 audit tool sheet AAPC provides and a 2021 MDM risk table for the new guidelines. I lamented both of mine as well. To be honest, I did not use either much. There were some practical type exam questions like the course or study guide had but most were about the laws and regulations. I would read and re-read and then re-read again the study guide or course assignments. There were quite a few questions I had that I did not think would be pertinent to know or felt like "filler" information in the course but they were asked about. Even if you think you don't need to know it, know it... Don't stress. Good luck!


----------



## jenarnold (Oct 20, 2021)

I was told we could use whatever auditing tool we preferred so I laminated the ones suggested by AAPC and my local MAC, Palmetto GBA. I didn't want to have a ton of paper confusing me so laminated copies and a dry erase marker worked best for me. I took the exam before the 2021 E/M Office and other Outpatient visit changes so I only needed 95 & 97. However, you're going to need both 2021 and 95 & 97. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Jdsmom97 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am taking the exam 11/6. I took the course through AAPC. Any and all tips WANTED!!!


----------



## kathleeng (Oct 22, 2021)

Jdsmom97 said:


> I am taking the exam 11/6. I took the course through AAPC. Any and all tips WANTED!!!


I just took my test last weekend and passed. I felt that it was extremely hard, in my opinion. I brought a lot of copies of the audit tools, both inpatient and the new office visit tools provided on the AAPC website, but I honestly only had to reference them and did not actually have to write on them. I would definitely recommend to studying the AAPC CPMA Study Guide, as I felt the test touched on every part.


----------



## Kathy8376 (Nov 12, 2022)

*I just took my CPMA exam Sat 11/5/22 and finally passed.*


----------

